# used grizzly 3in1, g4015z question



## cg 2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

A Grizzly G4015z is available nearby.  I only want it for the 16" lathe swing.  I would likely remove the drill.  I know speed changes are a bear.  I only a
want for rough turning the 3" and 4" diameter by 15" aluminum  rods I cast in my furnace.  


How capable is the lathe?


----------

